
Issue to Replace “master” and “slave” terms in Redis - fforflo
https://github.com/antirez/redis/issues/3185
======
LoneWolf
I am genuinely tired of this kind of proposals, the problem is the context,
banning the word will achieve nothing, slavery will still happen even if we
don't talk about it.

------
DougN7
Seriously? How PC do we have to get?

------
lwhalen
Some people are just intent on being professional victims.

------
hbogert
this happened in the Mesos project as well. Maybe we should ban the word slave
from dictionaries as well.

